# Which Chemex?



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I am thinking of getting a Chemex, and need some advice on which one. I gather there is a wider variety of filter types for the 3-6 cup than the 1-3 cup. Most of the time I would want to make a single drink (approx 200ml) but occasionally make more (400ml, very occasionally 600ml). Will the 3-6 cup work well for 200ml, and if so, which filter types are most popular?


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a "woodneck" 3-6 cup Chemex, I haven't used it much, bit of a faff with the paper... However, I have just bought the Swissgold KF300, which I like, so I may just get the Swissgold insert (not sure whether it is the K2 or K4) for the Chemex... The best bit for me about the Chemex is the visual effect, I far prefer espresso drinks, but if there are a few people around, I feel it is more appropriate to spend time at the table than time slaving over a hot L1.

Personally, I reckon that the "woodneck" is the nicest looking model, and the fatter one, the nicer of those, the one with the glass handle looks a bit like the old fashioned "specimen" bottle.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't think the 3-6 Chemex is optimised for brews of 200ml.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

No for smaller brews of 200ml you really want the small one. If you are only making 600ml very occasionally then just do 2 chemex.

I've owned both the handle and the woodneck and woodneck looks cooler.

Never bothered with a permenant filter, the paper ones work great just remember to put lots of water through first to get rid of the paper taste.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I have the small one as mainly only make one for me but it maxes out at under 400ml. Depends how often you need to make more really.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The sweet spot for the 3-6 cup is 30g/500g water IMO


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> The sweet spot for the 3-6 cup is 30g/500g water IMO


What he said. ^^

I would also go for the one with the handle over the woodnecked version. It's not as pretty, but nicer to use.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I've got the 3-6 size with a handle and really like it. Very easy for cleaning and although the wood neck is pretty special I don't think the handle takes too much off the looks.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I had a 1-3 until I smashed it recently. I find the shape harder to work with, very steep sides. Prefer my 6-8 cup and it gets much more use.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Handled Chemex looks a bit like a piece of lab kit - wooden one is pure Zen


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Cheers for the advice. I fancy a woodneck as I think it looks great. Still torn on size though. I could always just drink more coffee, I suppose, and get the 3-6 cup, but I should probably get the smaller one.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> The sweet spot for the 3-6 cup is 30g/500g water IMO


What the sweet spot for a 6-8 then


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> What the sweet spot for a 6-8 then


I think actually the same as the 3-6 as they take the same size papers. Anything over 500 slows too much.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

So is the sweet spot for the 1-3 half that at 250ml then?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I smashed my woodneck and bought a handle for a change, I would always pick the woodneck over the handle now tbh. OK the handle does allow a slightly nicer pour but there really isn't that much in it.

I get great brews with about 150ml of water, but 250 would be perfectly possible just perfect your recipe.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Leaning towards the larger one, and just using it when making more - have a V60 01 but nothing capable of making larger volumes so the 3-6 would fill a gap.

Looking at papers, I see there are circle, pre folded squares and pre folded natural squares. Any thoughts on which produces the best result?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

drude said:


> Leaning towards the larger one, and just using it when making more - have a V60 01 but nothing capable of making larger volumes so the 3-6 would fill a gap.
> 
> Looking at papers, I see there are circle, pre folded squares and pre folded natural squares. Any thoughts on which produces the best result?


Get the bleached ones. Square/circle/pre folded doesn't really make a difference. Do you want to be doing some origami first thing In the morning? The un folded box is much wider but not as thick (stating the obvious) so might affect where you want to store them.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Plus one for pre-folded bleached. Went through one pack of unfolded - by the time you've folded around half, you're making a mental note to get pre-folded next time


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I find the unfolded filters get more easily creased in the box especially with the flap to close the box, the prefolded ones have no such issues.

I agree also with the comments about the 1-3 Chemex having much less control due to the thinner neck, I think it affects the taste bringing it more in line with a V60


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Great - decision made. 3-6 cup with prefolded bleached filters. Thanks all


----------



## markf1988 (Mar 17, 2014)

just put an order in for 3-6 cup chemex too! cant wait


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I use the unfolded filters for my 3-6 cup woodneck and can't say I've ever found it any trouble to fold them!

Always use the Chemex own filters though, alternatives aren't as thick and you don't get as good a flavour. I've tried Kalita filters in mine and the flavour isn't anywhere near as good.

Edit: in fact, I think there was a Seattle Coffee Gear video on different filters - might be worth searching YouTube


----------



## markf1988 (Mar 17, 2014)

just got my 3-6 cup chemex, put in 45g of phil ter from hasbean, 700g water just over 4 minutes.

SUCH a clear tasting cup, love it!


----------



## jamiemoyer22 (Dec 1, 2014)

A lot of people prefer the square filters as they find it easier to lift the filter with the spent grounds out.









I make a research about it. Just follow this link http://www.espresso-machines-and-coffee-makers.com/chemex-coffee-filter.html .

Hope I helped you somehow.


----------

